# Arduino controller help for BIAB



## snails07 (18/8/15)

I've decided to go down the arduino controller path for BIAB and need a bit of help selecting the right parts.

I will have:
Crown urn for heating
12v DC pump for recirculating during mash
12v DC pump for immersion chiller 

The arduino bits are where i need help.
So far i have:

1 x Arduino Uno
1 x power supply for Uno
1 x DS18B20 temperature probe/sensor
1 x 1602 LCD display with push buttons (to allow me to set different hop schedules etc)

I'm unsure which SSR's I will need to switch the pumps on and off. A link to a specific model would be great!

Do i need seperate power supplies for each pump as well or can they run off the arduino power?

Cheers


----------



## snails07 (18/8/15)

Ignore the last question about needing separate power supplies for the pumps - obvioisly they do need them!


----------



## paulhill (18/8/15)

you will need a power power supply with a 5v rail and 12v rail 

5v for the aduino 
12v for the pumps 

but you can just use a 12v supply and something like this off the end of the 12v supply to make a 5v supply 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Regulator-Power-L7805-LM7805-3-Terminals-Voltage-Stabilizer-Supply-7-5-35V-to-5V-/141362512121?hash=item20e9dcc0f9

to switch on the pumps the easy way is to use one of these
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/5V-DC-1-Channel-Low-Level-Trigger-Solid-State-Relay-SSR-Module-Board-for-Arduino-/201335494330?hash=item2ee087d6ba
Or 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1pcs-5V-DC-4-Channel-SSR-Solid-State-Relay-2A-module-High-Level-for-arduino-/351379183012?hash=item51cfd4d5a4

for the main power element use something like 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Adjustable-Solid-State-Relay-SSR-40A-24-380V-AC-500K-ohm-w-Aluminum-Heat-Sink-/301418278211?hash=item462deded43

remember 240v will kill you


----------



## Pokey (18/8/15)

A relay would be suitable for the pumps


----------



## paulhill (18/8/15)

you have to check that any relays you use can be triggered with 5v and less then 200mA


----------



## snails07 (18/8/15)

Thanks paul.

So i use a 12v wall wort, wired to the regulator power supply and this is then used to power the arduino?

And I am using the SSR's to switch 5v only and not 12v?

Is that correct?


----------



## paulhill (18/8/15)

i would probably check how much current the wall wort puts out 
id think 2-3 amps would be enough i would think but i'm not sure how much current the pumps pull 

but this is the way i would hook it up (the digital out pin you use is up to you as per normal)


----------



## snails07 (18/8/15)

Awesome thanks Paul!

The pumps each draw 0.65 amps
http://www.cheekypeakbrewery.com.au/index.php/everything-mashing/wort-pumps/product/183-brown-pump-1-2-fittings

I'm just planning on using an old phone charger or something similar for the power. I think they are normally about 2-5 amps?

Thanks for the schematic!


----------



## paulhill (18/8/15)

no problem keep us all posted on your progress


----------



## paulhill (18/8/15)

just noticed something 
you will want a large ssr with input specs like this 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/DC-To-AC-Solid-State-Relay-SSR-40A-3-32V-24-380V-Heat-Sink-Free-Thermal-Paste-/261505196813?hash=item3ce2eca30d
not the one i posted before oops


----------



## snails07 (18/8/15)

Thanks Paul!


----------



## mojonojo (19/8/15)

or just look at the ArdBir/Matho project as you seem to be replicating a small amount of its functionality - there are a lot of resources you could borrow from this open source project from wiring diagrams to code fragments


----------



## McMelloW (20/8/15)

Check on Facebook for Open ArdBir https://www.facebook.com/OpenArdBir?fref=ts
and yuo can find all sources at https://github.com/ardbir


----------



## MastersBrewery (20/8/15)

I don't know how to link on the phone but ArdBir have a thread in buy and sell. Matho's Controller is the name of the thread in gear and equipment (last 30 odd pages being of relevance)


----------



## snails07 (21/8/15)

Thanks for the tips. I did check out mathos controller previously but couldn't really find the info i was after. I'll have a look at ardbir.

But as a start i have outsourced the programming to a bloke in the Ukraine! Sent him a detailed spec of exactly what i want, he sent back a list of bits i will need or was missing and he'll have it ready in a week or two. All the programming and a wiring diagram for 50 bucks!
Time will tell if it works or not though!


----------



## H0U5ECAT (1/9/15)

Snails, been almost two weeks.
So can we assume that we have not heard back from you that it went horribly wrong and you are currently recovering from some adhoc home electro therapy?


----------



## snails07 (3/9/15)

Haha no just waiting for the slow boat from China. I ordered all of the Arduino bits and bobs from ebay so just waiting for everything to arrive.
Could still be another 2 weeks before it all arrives!


----------



## Tex N Oz (19/9/15)

I don't think you can use an SSR with DC.. I believe they can only switch at the crossover. For switching a DC device, you'll need a MOSFET like this..

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Four-Channel-4-Route-MOSFET-Button-IRF540-V2-0-MOSFET-Switch-Module-For-Arduino-/161420103429?hash=item2595634f05


----------



## Logan_01 (5/10/15)

Yeah, defiantly can't switch dc loads with a SCR ... Well you can turn it on, but not off! 

You could use a regulated 12vdc supply large enough for the pumps, and just go into the Vin pin of the arduino UNO. The UNO has an on board 5v regulator. At least that way you only have one power supply and no external regulator.

You can use mosfets or simple relays for the pumps, as they won't be switched on/off quickly. Remember a flyback diode if using relays ... Just google it.

Happy brewing.


----------



## anthonyUK (5/10/15)

The Uno needs at least 7v for the regulator so 12v is ideal for both.
There are very low cost relay boards available for Arduino e.g. Sainsmart which I believe have the diodes built in.


----------



## Liamwoolley (31/12/15)

Did you ever complete this as I'm trying to do exactly this


----------



## stux (1/1/16)

Liamwoolley said:


> Did you ever complete this as I'm trying to do exactly this


Look at ArdBir and Matho's Controller


----------

